# I'm helpless...



## Margaret (Mar 31, 2008)

I give bjs... I try to give sex but am turned down. The other day during bj he didn't touch me once... not once... not one touch.....then I found him taking care of himself in the shower... what about me... he's so damn selfish it's all about him him him.... i never approach him right... fine give me pointers .... he'll think of some... ok that is helpful....

i hate sex and i hate the pressure that goes with it. i'm so sick of this crap. he is overweight and lazy in bed and i hate it....

i'm crying right now....


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

so don't give bjs...why give him over and over again if he never gives back. Do yourself a favor and stay off your knees. He can keep pleasuring himself until he is tired of his hand.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

:iagree:

If he really thinks his hand is that much better....let him enjoy it....he's the one loosing out.

And...for you....I highly recommed the Ben Wa Rabbit Pearl. Look it up on Ebay. Buy yourself one....trust me...if you can't have fun with him...you will have fun with yourself and the rabbit!!! And if he ever decides to come around...you can always enjoy it together too!

Don't beat yourself up over this...he must be messed up in the head...hee hee, no pun intended....if he prefers his hand over a real woman!


----------



## quantum (Jul 27, 2009)

I am wondering if your partner is circumsized. Once I had a friend who didn't enjoy having sex it was painful to him. He was circumsized when he was 24. If your friend likes to satisfy himself with a hand job than he has more control over it and it may dosn't hurt. How is it if you have regular intercourse, if at all!! You seem to me very helpless. If I compare how many people read the threads and how many actually apply it wonders me what that side is all about. Hope you find help soon.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Has it always been like this in the relationship? Are there other relationship issues?


----------

